# Looking for a good DTG company to outsource to



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have been going through some changes with my company and we want to do DTG printing, but don't have the money to buy a printer nor the demand for one right now. However, I would like to be able to outsource it, but I want the products shipped to me when they're done so that I can inspect them and ship them to my customers myself. I'm having trouble finding a company that will do it at a decent price. I've already looked at contract-dtg, but I did not have a good experience with them at all when I was trying to discuss with them what I wanted. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is list of companies :Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Where are you located ?



tshirtuser2009 said:


> I have been going through some changes with my company and we want to do DTG printing, but don't have the money to buy a printer nor the demand for one right now. However, I would like to be able to outsource it, but I want the products shipped to me when they're done so that I can inspect them and ship them to my customers myself. I'm having trouble finding a company that will do it at a decent price. I've already looked at contract-dtg, but I did not have a good experience with them at all when I was trying to discuss with them what I wanted. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

Iowa. I don't necessarily want to use local business due to competition issues.


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

There many companies in Printerlistings, check DTG section.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

tshirtuser2009 said:


> ...but I want the products shipped to me when they're done so that I can inspect them and ship them to my customers myself.


That will get really expensive and time consuming. Why not just order a sample from a company you are considering and monitor quality by surveying your customers?


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

There are many good companies out there doing contract printing.


----------

